# 189 or 190?



## depende (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi members,

I can't decide to apply for 189 or 190 visa. I got 65 points for the 189 visa and 70 points include 5 points from sponsor state for the 190 visa.
I heard to get an invitation it is difficult and only people that have a high score would get an invitation faster.
So now I am thinking to apply for the 190 visa because the chance is higher with 70 points, isn't it?

What are your experiences and recommendations?


----------



## 27272 - deactivated (Dec 20, 2012)

Consult with some Migration Expert.


----------



## depende (Feb 19, 2013)

Is nobody here with a similar experience?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Depende -

Your information is accurate - if you can find a state that is sponsoring your occupation and you meet any additional requirements imposed by the state (for some occupations they require higher IELTS score and/or local work or education experience in the state), the 190 visa can be a good choice as if you're approved for the sponsorship, an invitation to apply for the visa is automatically generated by DIAC.

The other alternative is to wait to see if you are invited for the 189 visa where you don't need to go through the state sponsorship approval process. The advantage of this is that no state sponsorship application/cost is needed, and you're not obligated to live in that state for a period after you are granted the visa, however the disadvantage is that you don't know if/when you'll be invited since it depends on the number of people who submit EOI's with higher points score than you - and those EOI's can be submitted before or after yours is.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## ahmed84 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think you can do both. Your 65 score also have a great opportunity to be picked fast. I had only 60 points and I received invitation after four days from lodging the EOI. Good luck!


----------



## depende (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Mark,


Thank you for your reply.

What do you think how long is the state sponsorship approval process? After they approved my application I will get an invitation? It is the chance bigger to get an invitation with 70 points by the 190 visa?

However, I have to wait until July because they don't accept new applications for my job as an ICT Business Analyst. The pool is already full!

Regards,
Depende


----------



## depende (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi ahmed84


Did you apply also for both or only for the 190 visa?

Regards,
Depende


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

The state sponsorship approval process generally takes up to 2 months or so depending on the state. But if you get approved by a state, you will get an application (unless they put you on a "state waiting list", a rather new concept that may delay things).

The more points the better with ALL skilled visas that are points tested.

Best,

Mark Northam



depende said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## mayurmori (Mar 17, 2013)

Dear sir
I am from melbourne and i dont know how to send personal message to some one on this site i just ragister today on this website. I just got aproove my TR 485 in january 2013 but now i dont have any idea what should i have to do get my PR. Here is some of my detail if you can give me some right advice than its really appriciate.
Age 26
Qualification : 1 )certificate III in manufacturing
2) Diploma in mechanical
Ielts : L 7 W 6 S 6.5 R 6.5 overall 6.5

provisional skill assement : fitter (general ) 323211 

and i have almost 10 months australian experience in same field and still am working there.My Boss is not ready for 457 visa option which i asked him before. do i have to face job ready program and all that ?


thanks regard
mayur mori


----------



## ahmed84 (Feb 20, 2013)

depende said:


> Hi ahmed84
> 
> Did you apply also for both or only for the 190 visa?
> 
> ...


When I submitted my EOI I selected both...but I didn't actively seek state sponsorship and luckily I got 189 invitation few days after. So i think no harm of selecting both at first and wait for one round of invitation and then maybe proceed with looking for state to sponsor you.


----------



## Kindred (Jul 18, 2013)

ahmed84 said:


> I think you can do both. Your 65 score also have a great opportunity to be picked fast. I had only 60 points and I received invitation after four days from lodging the EOI. Good luck!


Invites after only 4 days? Wow!! I need that kind of luck too!
Am turning 40 by sept 17 and I lose 10 pts from age since currently I have 65 pts.
Hope that miracle happens to me too!!


----------



## Kindred (Jul 18, 2013)

Does anyone know what is the current batch of points
being invited?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Here are the results of the last round of invitations on 2 Sep 2013:

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 2 September 2013 Results

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Kindred (Jul 18, 2013)

Mark,

I need advise terribly. When I lodged my EOI i checked on both 189 and 190. This morning I got an email from QLD business and migration for visa 190.
The problem is, my brother has resigned from his work in QLD and is now
At Sydney scouting for possible employers.
QLD does not have job opening for English majors. 

My question is: does that mean i am not going yo be possibly invited for 189 for the sept 16 round? Can I have this 190 invitation ( if this an invitation) cancelled so I can still be invited for 189 on the 16th? 

Am desperate for answers and advice on what to do

Pls pls mark.
Thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Kindred -

Thanks for the note. Once an invitation has been issued to you, generally you would not receive another invitation until you declined the current invitation. You would need to contact DIAC to see if there was time to decline the invitation in time to be considered for the 189 round coming up on 16 September. 

Also, depending on your occupation, 190 invitations are getting harder and harder to get - you may want to consider that before you decline the invitation - this is especially true if your occupation is nearing the ceiling in terms of the number of places available for this program year.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Kindred (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks mark,

Thr problem is QLD is only open for sec teachers of other majors except English. How do I become eligible for the visa 190 approval if my chances are small for satisfying their requirements..


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Perhaps consider other states?

Wish I had better news, but skilled migration state lists are becoming more and more unpredictable, and they seem to be adding on all kinds of new requirements including demonstrating you are "committed" to living in their state, etc.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Kindred (Jul 18, 2013)

Mark,

I emailed the business & trade QLD earlier and the person who sent the email told me it's not yet an invitation at this stage. Rather it was only an opportunity to supplu needed information if I can be considered for 190 at QLD. As there are no available teaching slots for English majors, he advised me to take 189 route. But he says I have to inform them which one I took.

Does that mean I can still be considered for 189? Do I really need to inform DIAC that I am still leaninh towards 189? 

When I submitted my EOI, I checked both 189 and 190. Was that wrong and should I edit it now?

Thanks..


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

If you checked 189 then you should still be in the pool for a 189 invitation if your points test score qualifies you unless you receive an invitation from QLD first - at least, that's how it is supposed to work. This gets into a bit of a gray area in the SkillSelect system - rather than depending on how things are "supposed" to work, I would suggest contacting DIAC and get confirmation of what they want you to do to achieve what you want. SkillSelect has its share of problems and inconsistencies, and they are still working out the bugs. Better to verify directly with them.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Kindred (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'd like to share my experiece too on whether choosing 189 or 190. 
On sept 11 upon getting my assessment cert i submitted EOI and checked both options as I was uncertain of being invited for 189 six days before I would have turned 40 yrs old and lose 10 pts from age... the next day thru email someone from a state business and trade office informed me that I may be considered for 190 if I supply certain information. I thought it was ss 190 invitation ahead of 189 and that I may not be eligible for 189..however, a day before my birthday sept 16, I received an invitation for 189. Whew!!! Invitation in less than a week. Thank God! Goodluck to the rest of those waiting to be invited. Don't lose hope!


----------

